# Tara had triplets!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Tara had triplets. 2 doelings and a buckling. Here they are.... dry photos coming soon!

We are done kidding now until May!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow nice sizes on them congrats!!!!! beautiful


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

they are GORGEOUS! congrats! Love the color on the first one...


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww! They are sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... congrats.. :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: They are precious! I'll take all 3! :wink: 

Deb Mc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So when was it that you are coming to Idaho??? LOL


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations what little stunners, my jaw dropped when i saw how adorable they are, would love them  any chance of special delivery to the UK


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They are adorable


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

They are sooo sweet  Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute!!!! Love those colors! Congrats!


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

oh what a pretty buckling congrats


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW...they are beautiful.... Wish you were near PA~~!!!! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

jduwall said:


> WOW...they are beautiful.... Wish you were near PA~~!!!! :stars:


Most of the mini silky breeders are on the East coast.  So.... not too far from you. :laugh:

Thank you everyone for the compliments on my babies.... I'll have to get some pictures of them dry.... oh my they look like miniature wooley mammoths with all of their facial hair! :ROFL: :lovey:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my god, I LOVE that buckling! Selling him? Lol. I really like the colors on Doeling 2 also.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

firelight27 said:


> Oh my god, I LOVE that buckling! Selling him? Lol. I really like the colors on Doeling 2 also.


I know.... he's a cutie! He is going to a family in WA to be their new Silky herdsire.  He was sold 1 hour after he was born.  He's the smallest out of the 3. Only weighs 3 1/2 lbs.


----------

